# Pantene conditioner on puppy?



## Ileenlilly (Nov 3, 2011)

My baby needs a bath tonight because she is completely dirty, stinky and her coat isn´t white but brown from all the dirt and it doesn´t come out with brushing. My only problem is that I don´t want to bathe her without using conditioner. I did it one time and regretted it badly afterwards, but forgot to buy some. 
Can I use just a little bit of pantene as a conditioner on a 4 month old puppy? There is no chance I will get some dog conditioner until tomorrow...thanks


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I have used it once and I know others use it regurlarly on thier havs, it shouldn't be a problem!


----------



## Ileenlilly (Nov 3, 2011)

Great thanks!  I won´t use it every time, only today and just as little as possible. 

I will love the smell on her .... :biggrin1:


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I know handlers have used Pantene products, including shampoo, on Havs they have showed. You will have no problem. Just be sure to rinse until almost all of the bubbles are gone.


----------



## Ileenlilly (Nov 3, 2011)

Lilly got her bath and I have to say that Pantene works AMAZING on her!!! I only took very little of the Repair and Care 2 Minute Intensive hair Mask and let if leave in for about 2 minutes. I didn´t comb or brush her before and she had matts all over because we weren´t brushing for the last two days, so I kind of expected long long combing afterwards. BUT I could have combed her with a flea-comb!!!!! It was so easy and we were finshed in no time. She is soooo soft now!  I also feel that this helps with the tangles on her belly...

Can I bathe her every two weeks or is that too much for a dog? I´ve read that all the bathing and dryblowing can make their skin and hair dry...

But I just love how fluffy and soft she is now (and of course how clean). :biggrin1:


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm going to try Pantene conditioner. Since my hav is white, I try to bathe her every week, sometimes stretching to two weeks without much problem. The cleaner she is, the easier she is to groom inbetween baths, and who doesn't love a sweet-smelling, soft, fluffy baby?!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I've used Pantene conditioner quite a bit and it works well, better than about half of the dog conditioners I've tried, so I'd say it ranks up there in the soft, silky, coat category  I love the smell of it, too. My daughter bought Gucci this Juicy Couture dog cologne a few years ago for Christmas and I LOVE the smell, it is amazing, so I often spritz her with that, too in between baths, love a good smelling doggie! 

Kara


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

My havs are all in long hair and I bathe them every week to 10 days at the outside. A clean dog is a healhty dog. I also think it helps to keep the mats away.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi has gotten a bath just about weekly since he was a little puppy... it's hard to keep a mostly white dog who is active outdoors clean bathing less often. Kodi's coat is in beautiful condition, so it certainly hasn't hurt his coat, and he never scratches, so it hasn't bothered his skin. 

My vet told me that as long as you use gentle products and dry them on low heat, it's no different than our own hair. Many people wash their hair daily without damaging it. It's harsh chemicals like coloring and perms that can cause damage.

... And as others have said, a clean dog mats less.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

So true Karen. I have used Pantene conditioner from the beginning and did use the shampoo and baby shampoo on her head so that I didn't get soap in her eyes. That got tiresome, so now I only use the baby shampoo all over and still use the pantene conditioner. It is a myth that dog products are better than human ones. And if we bath our babies is something, then we sure should be able to put that same product on a dog's skin. I use shimmering lights shampoo to whiten Rosie if she gets a little dingy. I use it for my hair now that I am white-headed and like the fact that it takes out the yellowing.


----------



## Ileenlilly (Nov 3, 2011)

I am so happy with my clean little doggie  she smells so nice. I was only concearned because on all the breeder websites (German ones) I read that a Havanese should at least bathed only 2 times a year, otherwise it will damage their skin and hair... But for a long haired dog I think it´s better to do it often and now that I know you are all doing this I will do it too!  
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Thumper said:


> I've used Pantene conditioner quite a bit and it works well, better than about half of the dog conditioners I've tried, so I'd say it ranks up there in the soft, silky, coat category  I love the smell of it, too. My daughter bought Gucci this Juicy Couture dog cologne a few years ago for Christmas and I LOVE the smell, it is amazing, so I often spritz her with that, too in between baths, love a good smelling doggie!
> 
> Kara


Now that's hilarious! I think Gucci is a doggie princess!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

bathing a hav twice a YEAR!!?? wow. I can't imagine THAT would be healthy! :jaw:
glad you came and asked here!! 
I have stretched Tillie's bath out to 2 weeks before but find that 7-10 days is the best gap for her, otherwise her coat gets filmy feeling and staticy and she starts matting ... I have been using "Palmers Deep Conditioning Coconut treatment" as her conditioner on her frizzy, cottony back and Plum Silky on the rest of her body and actually let it sit and soak for several minutes and it worked great!! She is on day 8 and still soft and fluffy! best.bath.ever. yay me!


----------



## Ileenlilly (Nov 3, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> bathing a hav twice a YEAR!!?? wow. I can't imagine THAT would be healthy! :jaw:
> glad you came and asked here!!
> I have stretched Tillie's bath out to 2 weeks before but find that 7-10 days is the best gap for her, otherwise her coat gets filmy feeling and staticy and she starts matting ... I have been using "Palmers Deep Conditioning Coconut treatment" as her conditioner on her frizzy, cottony back and Plum Silky on the rest of her body and actually let it sit and soak for several minutes and it worked great!! She is on day 8 and still soft and fluffy! best.bath.ever. yay me!


Yeah I´m glad, too. 

They say you can brush out every dirt and when the dog is really dirty so he needs a bath, then just with pure water...so he will stink pretty much like dog I guess ound:I should have done this bath much sooner, but I was too afraid.

Good that I have several experts to ask now. :biggrin1:


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> So true Karen. I have used Pantene conditioner from the beginning and did use the shampoo and baby shampoo on her head so that I didn't get soap in her eyes. That got tiresome, so now I only use the baby shampoo all over and still use the pantene conditioner. It is a myth that dog products are better than human ones. And if we bath our babies is something, then we sure should be able to put that same product on a dog's skin. I use shimmering lights shampoo to whiten Rosie if she gets a little dingy. I use it for my hair now that I am white-headed and like the fact that it takes out the yellowing.


I never knew that about Pantene. I've been looking for a good conditioner now that the air is dry. So baby shampoo is okay for them? I was afraid to use that with the PH difference in human and dog. Baby shampoo and Pantene would make like lots more simple--and nicer smelling!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

As far as the PH being different, the author of "Nose to Tail" says there is not difference. I believe her because I have never used a dog product on any dog. If it works on my hair or my childrens hair it is good enough for a dog. And the expensive shampoos may not be any better than the cheaper ones either. Just think we put baby shampoo on our most precious possessions and it doesn't sting their eyes either. By the way, Rosie is more cottony than silky. I wash rinse then condition rinse comb out then blow dry most times. No soaking etc. But one time I used Pert shampoo on my own hair, it felt like straw afterwards, therefore, I would never use it on a dog.


----------



## precious_tan (Nov 13, 2011)

I too, so tempted to bathe Precious every week. I also read that Hav shouldn't be bathed too frequent. But Precious' hair is getting long, with the rainy days, her hair gets mat so easily after she came back from her potty break. Now I have to brush her every day to keep the matts out. I use dog shampoo and dog conditioner on her, they works well for me. I would love to give Pantene a try in between to try it out. How about Dove products? I personally a Dove fan, love their soft and gentle products. 

So when we use Pantene, we leave the conditioner on dog for a minute or so like we leave it on our hair? I would like to know what you do while you are waiting the condition on her? How about the eye area? Do you use kids shampoo on that area? I am afraid to hurt Precious' eyes so I always use water.

For one thing I notice, Precious does scratch less after bath. She used to scratch a lot more when she was a baby when I was too scare to bathe her too often. Now I know I don't have to wait that long. After Precious took her bath she was such a pretty and sweet smelling puff ball. That sweet smelling get us closer to her, now I understand a well groom dog is a happy dog. To Precious, there is nothing more she wants just to be with us. 

I use two human hair dryer to dry Precious, I use hot and warm air. So should I use cooler air instead to keep her away from dry skin? We human have lotion, I wonder do dogs have lotion to apply for dry skin? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

precious_tan said:


> I too, so tempted to bathe Precious every week. I also read that Hav shouldn't be bathed too frequent. But Precious' hair is getting long, with the rainy days, her hair gets mat so easily after she came back from her potty break. Now I have to brush her every day to keep the matts out. I use dog shampoo and dog conditioner on her, they works well for me. I would love to give Pantene a try in between to try it out. How about Dove products? I personally a Dove fan, love their soft and gentle products.
> 
> So when we use Pantene, we leave the conditioner on dog for a minute or so like we leave it on our hair? I would like to know what you do while you are waiting the condition on her? How about the eye area? Do you use kids shampoo on that area? I am afraid to hurt Precious' eyes so I always use water.
> 
> ...


I personally found baby shampoo to be too drying for my own kid's hair after they were infants, so I don't think I'd be tempted to use it on my dog. I DO use a "tearless" shampoo, however. When I've used Pantene on Kodi, I've put it on, run it through his hair and then rinsed it back out. I haven't needed to leave it on him for longer. The one product I use that does need wait time is CC Spectrum 10 Hypropac, and when I use that, I just wrap him in a towel and hold him for the 5 minutes.

Don't use a hot blow dryer on Precious, it is too hot for her skin and too drying for her hair. Use a warm setting instead.


----------



## precious_tan (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks Karen, now I know. I often switch between hot and warm, because I find the hot is too hot. Now I will just use warm and cool to dry her.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

The breeder of my original Havanese used both Pantene shampoo & conditioner. Also a handler I've used, who always has top dogs in a number of breeds said they use it too. I tried with my first Hav, but it wasn't right for her.


----------



## maplegrovecindy (May 28, 2011)

For those of you who like the Pantene conditioner, do you use a regular daily conditioner or one of the "deep conditioners?"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll be interested in the answer. I'm not "sold" on the one I tried, but I have to admit, there is a bewildering selection of different types!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Cindy and Karen: thanks for asking the question. I went to Target to pick up some Pantene and left empty-handed because like everything else, there were too many choices. What happened to the simple days when Pantene was Pantene?  Looking forward to the answer!


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> So true Karen. I have used Pantene conditioner from the beginning and did use the shampoo and baby shampoo on her head so that I didn't get soap in her eyes. That got tiresome, so now I only use the baby shampoo all over and still use the pantene conditioner. It is a myth that dog products are better than human ones. And if we bath our babies is something, then we sure should be able to put that same product on a dog's skin. I use shimmering lights shampoo to whiten Rosie if she gets a little dingy. I use it for my hair now that I am white-headed and like the fact that it takes out the yellowing.


I used baby shampoo and Pantene conditioner for the first time last week and it is AMAZING! They never looked so good and even today, days after the bath, their fur still looks fresh. Thanks for an idea that not only is better than what I normally use but also cheaper.


----------



## precious_tan (Nov 13, 2011)

I used that on Precious, after 5 days, she is still very fluffy now. Thank you all for the great advice.


----------

